# DNR Report of Kent Narrows



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

> Breaking fish are being encountered throughout the region and tend to be made up of small striped bass in the 15" to 17" size range, mixed sizes of bluefish and Spanish mackerel. As is usually the case if one spots good marks under these fish often larger fish can be found deeper with jigs. The mouth of the Choptank, West River and Eastern Bay have been holding a lot of these fish that have been working the bay anchovy populations over pretty hard. Kent Narrows continues to hold a lot of fish and this location gives shore bound anglers a chance to get in on some really good action.


Interesting...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Great ...*

As if the place was not going to be busy enough. This kind of report is just the thing to get everyone stirring.

Oh, well, not like its a secret or anything.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Kent Narrows,*

Where the hell is Kent Narrows? ....Tightlines


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

*kent narrows*

Kent Narrows is just over Bay Bridge
Exit 41 and 42 on Rt 50


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

finfinder said:


> Kent Narrows is just over Bay Bridge
> Exit 41 and 42 on Rt 50



LOL


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Clyde, think you can find it now.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I Like This*

Report Everytime I Go To Kn Its Always Crowded With None Fishing People Who Want To Always Know What Cha Catching?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Naaa Nick,*

I still don't have a clue. Can you draw me a pitcure? .....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Clyde, I'll email you a map.  Don't want to put super secret stuff like that on the board.  Pretty soon everyone will be there catching one of the monster 40" book ends. 

Remember these bookends!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

finfinder said:


> Kent Narrows is just over Bay Bridge
> Exit 41 and 42 on Rt 50


 I wouldnt have a problem with that myself


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> I still don't have a clue. Can you draw me a pitcure? .....Tightlines


Come on Clyde, damn you is getting old. That was one of the things we went across on the way to look at bikini clad women  , many of whom it appeared may have had Rhondel spend too much money on, somewhere around Ocean City. Now don't ask me, you was driving and me, forget whether I was sleeping or drinking.

Sounds like some of us need a search and find trip.

Have Jeep will travel  

We can meet at my house, shouldn't take too long to find


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Damn Bob,*

is this the place? Looks a little brisk for any bikini clad women! ....Tightlines


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Spanish at the Narrows? I'll believe it when I see a picture.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Spanish at the Narrows? I'll believe it when I see a picture.



they're there, i've never caught any of size or intentionally, but ive caught them there and at Solomons. not many, not any of size, but have seen them


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Solomon's is 50 miles south. Spanish regularly show up there in normal summers.

And during drought years, they come as far north as the Bay Bridge near the Narrows. But are you saying you've caught spanish at the Narrows _this year_? The salinity is just now beginning to stabilize from the extremely wet spring and early summer.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Het Flea, we've got Spanish up at Pooles Island now. Haven't heard of any being caught but saw some jumping Tuesday evening.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

FYI, when I was at the narrows last weekend I didn't catch any spanish but I did hear some boaters talking about getting some.
.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

sand flea said:


> The salinity is just now beginning to stabilize from the extremely wet spring and early summer.


Maybe I'm just use to FL summers where it rains every single day w/ out fail. But has it really been that wet up here this summer? I feel like we've only had a dozen or so thunderstorms, if that. I guess my question is, what's normal?

And on a completely unrealated note- Sandflea, has anyone ever told you you look like Ken Jennings of Jeopardy! fame?


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

WOW, Your true identity? or a lost, lost brother


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

catfish said:


> Het Flea, we've got Spanish up at Pooles Island now. Haven't heard of any being caught but saw some jumping Tuesday evening.


Some Spanish were caught yesterday afternoon just East of Millers Island.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Otter said:


> And on a completely unrealated note- Sandflea, has anyone ever told you you look like Ken Jennings of Jeopardy! fame?


Bastard. I also get comparisons to a host of an Australian children's show that's apparently real big with tykes these days. The genetic lottery was not kind.

As to the rain, things have dried out in the last month or two, but this spring and early summer were horrendously wet. We're still 4" above average in precip this year. It was so bad that people were catching bluegill and catfish at Sandy Point this spring.

I guess it's possible there are spanish there. Heck, one guy caught a tarpon under the bridge during striper season three years ago. But I didn't believe that either, until I saw the picture.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

That wasn't meant to be a flame at all, just watching the tournament of Champions the other night and noticed.  

***scratch that, going south. see if I can pull up some crabs too*****


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I know. I was just kidding.

With these cool night temps, the stripers should show soon. Good luck.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Flea,

Was that class of 1988???


----------

